# Griffe, Lenkergriffe zerstörungsrfrei lösen ?



## MTB-Oldie (14. Mai 2010)

Hi,
brauche nochmal Eure Hilfe !

Habe gut festsitzende Ledergriffe am Lenker. Jetzt will ich mir ein neues Schaltset und Bremshebel gönnen.

Wie bekomme ich die (teuren) Ledergriffe zerstörungsfrei ab ?  

Gibt es alternativ Schaltsets und Bremshebel die man montieren kann ohne die Ledergriffe zu entfernen ?

Thanks vorab


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2010)

wenn du sram x.9 / x.0 / xx trigger hast und eine avid, formula bremse, könntest du dir passende matchmaker besorgen.

zu den griffen:
ich schiebe immer einen kleinen inbus unter den griff und sprühe mit einer spritze wasser darunter. aber nur bei alu-lenkern, da carbon wahrscheinlich zerkratzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarnu (14. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ... sprühe mit einer spritze wasser darunter. aber nur bei alu-lenkern, da carbon wahrscheinlich zerkratzt.



Man kann auch eine Kanüle verwenden, dann ist das Kratz-Risiko kleiner.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2010)

tue ich, aber damit bekommt man ohne den inbus nichts unter die ritchey wcs griffe.
bei anderen mag es anders aussehen.


----------



## snoopz (14. Mai 2010)

Spritze mit Spüliwasser und Kanüle.


----------



## MTB-Oldie (14. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Tips !
Hab mir gerade vom freundlichen Johanniter ne Spritze und Kanüle besorgt - damit wird es morgen versucht ! Einen kleinen Imbus nehme ich auch noch zur Hilfe.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe, du hast eine Flexüle (also Plastik) bekommen und keine Edelstahlkanüle! Letztere macht dir schöne Schmarren in den Lenker und bricht womöglich auch noch ab. Also lieber nach ner Flexüle Ausschau halten. Das sind die Dinger, die für Infusionen in den Arm kommen.


----------



## Kevin N (14. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> zu den griffen:
> ich schiebe immer einen kleinen inbus unter den griff und sprühe mit einer spritze wasser darunter. aber nur bei alu-lenkern, da carbon wahrscheinlich zerkratzt.


Kannst du auch bei Carbonlenkern machen, da zerkratzt nichts.


----------



## Macmolle (15. Mai 2010)

Oder den Griff ins heiße Wasser legen 2-3 min


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Mai 2010)

Schwierig, wenn er bereits am Lenker ist.


----------



## norman68 (15. Mai 2010)

wenn du einen Pressluft Kopressor dein eigen nennst einfach Luft zwischen Griff und Lenker blasen. So bekommst du Griffe ab und drauf ohne Flüssigkeit oder der gleichen Verwenden zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macmolle (16. Mai 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Schwierig, wenn er bereits am Lenker ist.


Ist mir schon klar, du sollst auch das Bike so kippen das der Griff im Wasser liegt, ach so man kann auch eine Schüssel oder einen Eimer verwenden.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Mai 2010)

Aber ob das dem Leder gut bekommt...


----------



## fone (17. Mai 2010)

ja, leder löst sich bei feuchtigkeit innerhalb von sekunden auf. wussten schon die cowboys.


----------



## twincam (17. Mai 2010)

Außerdem funktioniert Schieben ganz gut. Zumindest bei Gummigriffen. Ich setz immer einen passenden Maulschlüssel innen an und drück / schieb die Dinger runter. Durch das Stauchen weiten sich die Griffe etwas und gehen gut runter. Allerdings haut man sich dabei leicht Kratzer in den Lenker, also irgendwas (Pappe, ...) zwischenpacken!


----------



## Kettenglied (17. Mai 2010)

Einfach darauf warten bis der Alu-Lenker spontan-explodiert.


----------



## KainerM (17. Mai 2010)

Druckluft oder Spritze mit Wasser. Druckluft hat den Vorteil dass man schneller wieder montieren kann ohne warten zu müssen bis das trocken ist.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (18. Mai 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast eine Flexüle (also Plastik) bekommen und keine Edelstahlkanüle! Letztere macht dir schöne Schmarren in den Lenker und bricht womöglich auch noch ab. Also lieber nach ner Flexüle Ausschau halten. Das sind die Dinger, die für Infusionen in den Arm kommen.



mann seit ihr alle grobmotoriker, ich hab noch nie ne kanüle kaputt bekommen, man merkt ja wenn man am lenker angekommen is wenn man DURCH den Griff geht, bzw wenn man unter den griff will gehts auch, nur vorsicht is besser als nachsicht. fahre übrigens nur carbonlenker.

Durch den Griff geht sowieso besser.


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Mai 2010)

Wir sind halt nur "Saupreussen"...


----------



## basti138 (19. Mai 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Wir sind halt nur "Saupreussen"...



genau! Weil alles, was über der Donau ist...


----------



## Macmolle (19. Mai 2010)

tststs,Niederlage immer noch nicht verwunden.


----------



## Scubabiker (27. Mai 2010)

Zu diesem Thema hätte ich auch noch eine Frage,

ich habe einen Tourenlenker drauf, der außen an den Enden nach vorn 2x um jeweils 90 Grad abbiegt. Die Gummigriffe sind 32 cm lang und folgen diese beiden Biegungen. Da ich die Brems/Schalt Einheit tauschen will, muß einer von beiden Griffen runter.

Mein Händler will das mit Preßluft machen. Ist das eine gute Idee oder reißt mir der Alulenker in den Biegungen dann?

Mit einer Kanüle käme ich wahrscheinlich nicht um die erste Ecke. Montiert habe ich die Gummis 1993 damals mit Lauge, also keine Klebung oder ähliches.

Soll ich versuchen, die Dinger abzumachen? Ich könnte das auch mit Heißluftfön oder in heißem Wasser probieren?

Oder besser der Länge nach aufschneiden und neue draufmachen?



Scubabiker


----------



## snoopz (27. Mai 2010)

Wenn die von 1893 sind - sind die überhaupt noch in Ordnung? Findest Du die nicht langsam etwas ekelig?

Ansonsten: Dein Händler will Pressluft (mit einer handvoll bar wenn überhaupt) unter die Gummis blasen und diese dann runterschieben. Keine Angst, das Ding ist kein Luftskalpell, was Dir alles ansägt.


----------



## Scubabiker (27. Mai 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Wenn die von 1893 sind - sind die überhaupt noch in Ordnung? Findest Du die nicht langsam etwas ekelig?
> 
> Ansonsten: Dein Händler will Pressluft (mit einer handvoll bar wenn überhaupt) unter die Gummis blasen und diese dann runterschieben. Keine Angst, das Ding ist kein Luftskalpell, was Dir alles ansägt.



Wenn die wirklich von 1893 wären, ja dann wären die eklig. Da die aber von 1993 sind und das Bike regelmäßig mit Lauge gewaschen wird, sehe ich da eigentlich kein Problem. Gummistiefel werden auch wieder sauber mit Lauge.

Allgemein sehe ich kein Problem, wenn man etwas reinlich ist. Ich wechsle ja auch nicht das Lenkrad meines Autos oder die Tastatur meines Computers, eine gründliche Reinigung hilft da. 

Bei Leder wäre das natürlich anders, aber bei Gummi geht das. Warum ich mir Sorgen mache, ist die Rundung in dem Alulenker. Selbst bei einem geringen Überdruck entstehen da schon ordentliche Knickspannungen. Der Druckluft wirkt auf eine , wenn auch sanft geschwungene 90 Grad Kurve, ich hoffe, daß das gut geht.

Scubadiver


----------



## snoopz (27. Mai 2010)

Scubabiker schrieb:


> Bei Leder wäre das natürlich anders, aber bei Gummi geht das.



Also so wie ich diese Tourenlenkergummis kenne, dann sind das so Schaumgummiteile, und die sind doch irgendwann (vor allem nach 17 Jahren!) total abgegriffen und kosten eine handvoll Euro - naja, ich hätte sie abgeschnitten und neue draufgemacht.



> Warum ich mir Sorgen mache, ist die Rundung in dem Alulenker. Selbst bei einem geringen Überdruck entstehen da schon ordentliche Knickspannungen.



Hast Du Dir mal überlegt, was für Kräfte da wirken, wenn Du da draufhängst und in ein ordentliches Schlagloch reinkarrst? Also so ein bißchen Pustefix kannste echt ignorieren.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne die Dinger aus Gummi und mit Löchern in den Griffflächen bzw. Lamellen an den Knickstellen. Die kosten einen 5er beim Fachhandel. Kurz: Schneid die Dinger ab und mach dir neue drauf. Davon abgesehen, dass sie nicht besser werden, wenn man sie vom Lenker zieht und dann wieder drauf würgt, sind sie die Mühe eh nicht wert.

Wenn du es tatsächlich probieren willst: Mach das zu Hause, bevor du zum Händler gehst. Nimm dir einen Schraubendreher oder Inbus, fahr damit unter den Gummi. In das Loch lässt du Spüliwasser laufen und drehst den Griff samst Schraubendreher bzw. Inbus so weit es geht hin und her. Dabei schiebst du ihn vom Lenker runter und irgendwann ist der Gummi ab.


----------



## Scubabiker (27. Mai 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Also so wie ich diese Tourenlenkergummis kenne, dann sind das so Schaumgummiteile, und die sind doch irgendwann (vor allem nach 17 Jahren!) total abgegriffen und kosten eine handvoll Euro - naja, ich hätte sie abgeschnitten und neue draufgemacht.



So, es sind leider nicht die Schaumstollgummis, sonder exakt die Gummis, die von Al_Borland unten beschrieben werden.



Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Dinger aus Gummi und mit Löchern in den Griffflächen bzw. Lamellen an den Knickstellen. Die kosten einen 5er beim Fachhandel. Kurz: Schneid die Dinger ab und mach dir neue drauf. Davon abgesehen, dass sie nicht besser werden, wenn man sie vom Lenker zieht und dann wieder drauf würgt, sind sie die Mühe eh nicht wert.
> 
> Wenn du es tatsächlich probieren willst: Mach das zu Hause, bevor du zum Händler gehst. Nimm dir einen Schraubendreher oder Inbus, fahr damit unter den Gummi. In das Loch lässt du Spüliwasser laufen und drehst den Griff samst Schraubendreher bzw. Inbus so weit es geht hin und her. Dabei schiebst du ihn vom Lenker runter und irgendwann ist der Gummi ab.



Zum Beispiel bei Ebay gibts die nicht mehr. Aber die Beschreibung von Borland war 100%  zutreffend und ich würde die abschneiden, wenn ich an neue kommen könnte.

Eingegossen als Firmenbezeichnung ist "Pro Grip".

Vielleicht probiere ich das mal mit dem Spüliwasser, so habe ich sie auch draufbekommen. Oder ich finde neue. 

Vielen Dank

Scubabiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (27. Mai 2010)

5 Minuten eBay: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290402453063

Sind nicht ganz die gleichen, aber immerhin. Hab leider nicht viel Zeit, muss morgen früh raus.


----------

